# Audi V8 photos.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I was wondering if some people would post some Audi V8/V8 DTM photos at this section. I'd like to see both production cars, and especially DTM photos. I've also got to comment on the photos already posted in the main galleries. I've noticed that the V8 DTM cars had few aerodyamic aids( no spoiler/wings, and from the Q7 heritage commercial, no diffusors). And I also found out from a video at You Tube that the cars' top speed was 300km/h( over 185 mph!)! Must have been interesting when those cars were pushed near their terminal velociy!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi V8 photos. (chernaudi)*

I stand corrected. Examining the '91/92 DTM photos, there were small rear spoilers, and some type of a front splitter of diffusor visable in the photos. Still had to freightening at the limit of speed, though. Thank god racecars don't have speedometers.


----------

